# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Mã độc lấy cắp thông tin trên iPhone, iPad dù không bẻ khóa

## thuthao813

*Không jailbreak hay kết nối với máy tính song thiết bị chạy iOS có thể bị nhiễm phần mềm độc hại đánh cắp thông tin người dùng khi cài ứng dụng từ ngoài App Store.*
Thông tin về phần mềm độc hại WireLurker ảnh hưởng tới hàng trăm nghìn người dùng tại Trung Quốc vừa được công bố thì nền tảng iOS lại nhận tin về một loại virus mới còn nguy hiểm hơn. Mã độc này được biết đến với tên gọi "Masque Attack" và theo công bố của nhóm bảo mật FireEye, giống như WireLurker, virus mới tác động đến iPhone, iPad dù thiết bị này không được bẻ khóa (jailbreak).

iPhone, iPad không bẻ khóa, không kết nối với máy tính đều có thể bị nhiễm mã độc.
Nhóm nghiên cứu cho biết, Masque Attack tấn công người sử dụng bằng cách giả mạo các phần mềm trên iOS. Các ứng dụng mạo danh được xây dựng giống hệt phần mềm gốc nhưng bí mật chèn thêm các mã độc nhằm truy cập thông tin cá nhân và có thể dùng dữ liệu trên cho mục đích riêng. Phần mềm này được cài đặt thông qua công cụ dành cho lập trình viên, như vậy nếu người dùng chỉ tải ứng dụng từ App Store thì không có nguy cơ bị nhiễm.
Mã độc Masque Attack không thể giả mạo những phần mềm mặc định của Apple như trình duyệt Safari hay Mail nhưng nó rất khó bị phát hiện khi “ẩn danh” dưới các ứng dụng do bên thứ ba phát hành. Chẳng hạn người dùng nhận được thư điện tử có chứa đường dẫn tải về trò chơi Flappy Bird hay ứng dụng Gmail nhưng thực chất đây lại là phần mềm chứa mã độc.
Nói Masque Attack nguy hiểm hơn phần mềm độc hại WireLurker đã phát hiện trước đó bởi mã độc mới tấn công trên nhiều bản iOS như 7.1.x, 8.0, 8.1 và cả bản 8.1.1 beta có thể được phát hành tới đây. Ngoài ra Masque Attack lây lan trên iPhone, iPad dù thiết bị này có được bẻ khóa hay không và không cần kết nối với máy tính thông qua cổng USB như với WireLurker.
Nhóm FireEye cho biết họ đã liên lạc với Apple về vấn đề này nhưng công ty Cupertino không đưa ra bất kỳ phản hồi nào. Tuy nhiên người dùng có thể tự bảo vệ mình bằng cách không cài đặt bất kỳ phần mềm nào từ ngoài kho ứng dụng App Store.

----------

